# Ogólne > Badania >  Wyniki badania krwi - podwyższone PCT, MONO#, OB i CRP

## pawcio1357

Witam,
Chciałbym prosić o pomoc w analizie wyników badania krwi.

Poniżej wartości, które nie mieszczą się w podanej normie:
PCT 0,40 %
MONO# 0,89*10^3/µl
OB po 1h 43mm
Białko ostrej fazy - CRP 11,91 mg/l

Jeśli chodzi o objawy, ostatnimi czasy czuję się cały czas zmęczony i senny, ciężko mi się skoncentrować. Badania wykonałem ze względu na sugestię zapalenia reumatoidalnego stawów.

Do lekarza idę z wynikami dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu, a wolałbym już teraz mniej więcej dowiedzieć się, co mi może być.

----------

